# Getting hopeless



## Ruka (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm trying to make this short. Because I'm training by my self, I have tried to achieve a couple of Bumper Boys DD:s to Finland. It started last late winter, when I contacted Aaron at BB via email. After a couple of months ( telephone calls to Aaron , correspondense with their dealer in Switzerland etc.,etc.) I realised that he could never be able to deliver me the stuff... Ok ! Last september I noticed that Lion Country Supply is now dealing Bumper Boys and placed an on-line order of a couple of DD:s plus some additional stuff to them . Next day I received a confirmation where they thanked me for my order. And then .. nothing. During these nearly two months I have sent three emails to their address ([email protected]) where I've asked about the terms for the delivery and finally- as well - if they at least could have the courtesy to tell me , if they were interested in fullfilling my order. As a final resort I asked , if they could deliver my order to my daughter who's living in Texas, so she could then send the items to me. Not a word from them. So my question now is : how to proceed - obviously none of my emails will be answered. How can I cancel my order (they have my credit card number and the security-code as well) and try an other way ( which way ? ) ? I can't get through via the telephone number on their web-pages either. I would appreciate any kind of counseling from You. Thanks in advance ! Ruka


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Ruka,

The trouble you are having with getting through to Lion Country Supply could be that you are using an 800 number. I don't think that you can get through from overseas on one of those. It is a free number that bills the person receiving the call. 

I am sure that Lion Country Supply has another number that is not a 800 number. Try the other number that doesn't start with 800.

I only saw an 800 number on the website, but I will try to get you another number from their catalog later when I am at home.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 17, 2003)

Thank You DL. I do appreciate Your concern in an other person private problems. If You can get an other telephone number for me , I't would be nice. I'm sorry, if I've let my anger go through You folks, but in my mind the elementary business- politeness includes some kind of answer from a sales-company, who is publicly offering their services, to a poor customer, who is placing his/her order with them. And that answer shouldn't take two months ..


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

You can go to Lion Country Supply web site and email to them. I sent LCS an email asking them to go to your post on this site and try to assist you. I explained your trouble getting in touch with them. Hope that helps.

Gene


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Ruka,

Their regular line is (814)684-5700 and their fax is 814-684-5900.

Lion Country has always been professional and helpful with me. The catalog says that they ship overseas at the actual rate of shipping. If they can't help you, you could also try dogs-a-field which is another retailer just like Lion Country, and there are also members of this forum that are independant bumper boy dealers.

I know that Lablover was a dealer.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Ruka,

Aaronn is no longer with Bumper Boy. You might want to contact Tom at BB and try them again. I understand alot has changed with regard to service now that Aaron is no longer there.

Steve


----------



## Ruka (Dec 17, 2003)

Thank You all for Your kind help. As I mentioned in my original post I have emailed Lion Country three times already to the address / link on the first page of their web-site without any answer. For a moment I'm willing to call the deal off because of the feeling of humiliation and try to make a deal with someone else, who should have the courtesy of answering to my questions.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is a link for dogs-a-fieldwww.dogsafield.com

After I have thought about it, I really don't understand why you have not been able to get a bumper boy direct from Bumper Boy or from Lion Country Supply unless it has something to do with shipping the little explosive charges that go with one.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks again for Your help!
I sent now a fax to LCS's number that was given on DL's post. Of course there is allways a risk that Your message will dissappeare in the flow of junk-post, so I faxed copies of my previous Emails to them too. (Not to speak about risks to be misunderstood when speaking/writing broken english as we foreigners naturally do.)
For a moment I'm leaving for a business-trip for a couple of days but hope that there will be an answer waiting for me when I'm back in the office next monday. Have a nice week-end and pleasurable/exiting "Nationals" !


----------

